# JFrame einteilen



## Zerstoerrer (11. Jun 2011)

Hi!

Ich programmiere gerade an einem Projekt für meinen Informatikkurs in der Schule und ich nage schon seit Stunden an einem Problem, das mich beinahe in die Verzweiflung treibt. ;( Und zwar möchte ich ein Kochbuch mit GUI programmieren und das Programm selbst soll dann quasi das Aussehen eines Buches nachahmem. Ich möchte also mein JFrame in zwei Hälften teilen, eben die linke Seite, auf der dann etwas stehen soll und die rechte Seite, auf der etwas anderes steht. Nun hab ich schon alles mögliche probiert und mit Hilfe von JPanels hab ich es auch geschafft, dass der Text, der links stehen soll, links steht und ebenso bei der rechten Seite.
Allerdings klebt der Text, egal, was ich auch probiere, immer in der Mitte an der linken Seite des JPanels... Was, wie ich vermute, daran liegen könnte, dass ich die beiden Panels an einem GridLayout festgelegt habe.  
Hat nun jemand eine Idee, wie ich den Text, den ich als JLabel an das JPanel gebunden habe, in seiner Position verändern kann? Hab alle möglichen Befehle probiert aber nichts funktioniert!  

Über Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Gast2 (11. Jun 2011)

Using Layout Managers (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Laying Out Components Within a Container)
Das hast du gelesen?

Wenn ja dann poste mal deinen Code und wie du das ganze gern hättest.


----------



## Zerstoerrer (11. Jun 2011)

Ja, wie gesagt, hab ewig in Foren gesucht und dachte ganz oft, kurz davor zu sein... aber nichts hat funktioniert.  

Wahrscheinlich hab ich einfach irgendeinen dummen Fehler drin, kann jah eigentlich nicht sein, dass das alles bei mir nicht funktioniert. -.- 

Hier mal alles, was ich bisher hab, mein Problem is in den Zeilen 25-50


```
import java.io.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.JPanel;


public class Kochbuch_Lena_Altstadt_info1 extends JFrame implements ActionListener
{
       Container contentPane, c;
       //Menüobjekte:
       JMenuBar menuBar;
       JMenu menuRecepy, menuInfo;
       JMenuItem jmiNew,  jmiClose, jmiSave, jmiAbout, jmiOpen;
       //JLabels
       JLabel Über, Start, Inhaltlinks;

       public Kochbuch_Lena_Altstadt_info1()
              {
              super("Kochbuch");                                                  //Mainframe
              setSize(800, 600);
               getContentPane().setBackground(new Color(169, 224, 255));           //Hintergrundfarbe mit neuem Color-Objekt
               setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
               contentPane=this.getContentPane();
               JLabel fensterTeilung = new JLabel();
               fensterTeilung.setVisible(true);
               GridLayout myLayout = new GridLayout(0,2);



                                                                                    // alles mist

                fensterTeilung.setLayout(myLayout);
                //FlowLayout fl = new FlowLayout(JLabel.TOP);
                JLabel Inhaltlinks = new JLabel("linksinhalt");

                JLabel linkeSeite =  Inhaltlinks;
                //Inhaltlinks.setLayout(fl);
                //linkeSeite.setLayout(fl);

                linkeSeite.setVisible(true);
                //linkeSeite.add(Box.createHorizontalGlue());
                JLabel Inhaltrechts = new JLabel ("rechtsinhalt");
                JLabel rechteSeite = Inhaltrechts;





                fensterTeilung.add(linkeSeite);
                fensterTeilung.add(rechteSeite);
               super.add(fensterTeilung);







               menuBar=new JMenuBar();                                             // Konstruktion der MenüBar

               setJMenuBar(menuBar);
               //  menuBar.setBackground(new Color(169,224,255));                   // sieht doof aus

               menuRecepy=new JMenu("Rezepte");                                      // Erstellen des Rezeptemenüs

               jmiNew=new JMenuItem("Neu...");                                      //MenüItem, also Unterpunkte(Neu)
               menuRecepy.add(jmiNew);                                              //ANfügen des MenüItems an das Rezeptemenü

               jmiOpen=new JMenuItem("Öffnen");                                      //MenüItem Öffnen
               menuRecepy.add(jmiOpen);                                               //ANfügen des MenüItems an das Rezeptemenü
      
               jmiSave=new JMenuItem("Speichern");                                     //MenüItem Speichern
               menuRecepy.add(jmiSave);                                                 //ANfügen des MenüItems an das Rezeptemenü

               menuRecepy.addSeparator();                                                // Trennlinie weil's cool ist :D


               jmiClose=new JMenuItem("Schließen");                              //MenüItem Schließen
               menuRecepy.add(jmiClose);                                          //ANfügen des MenüItems an das Rezeptemenü
               jmiClose.setActionCommand("schließen");                            //actioncommand für schließen
               jmiClose.addActionListener(this);

               menuBar.add(menuRecepy);                                            //ANfügen des Rezeptemenüs an die Menübar

               menuInfo=new JMenu("Info");                                        //Erstellen des Infomenüs

               jmiAbout=new JMenuItem("Über");                                     //ERstellen des Menüitems "Über"
               jmiAbout.setActionCommand("über");                                   //actioncommand für über
               jmiAbout.addActionListener(this);
       
               menuInfo.add(jmiAbout);                                             //ANfügen des Menüitems an das Infomenü
               menuBar.add(menuInfo);                                               //ANfügen des Infomenüs an die MenüBar

               setVisible(true);
      



               }



   public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event)                                   //Events
    {

        if (event.getActionCommand()=="über") {                                            //wenn "Über" angeklickt wird
            JFrame fenster = new JFrame();                                                 //neues Fenster (geht auf)
            Icon smiley = new ImageIcon("smiley.jpg");                                      //Bild einfügen
            JLabel ueber = new JLabel("© Lena Altstadt; info1", smiley, JLabel.CENTER);      //JLabel für den Text (und das Bild)
            ueber.setHorizontalTextPosition(JLabel.CENTER);                                  //Text in der Mitte
            ueber.setVerticalTextPosition(JLabel.TOP);                                        //Text oben (über dem Bild)
            fenster.add(ueber);                                                               //Text in das neue Fenster einfügen
            fenster.setTitle("Über");                                                         //Titel des Fensters
            fenster.setSize(300, 150);                                                          //Größe des Fensters
            fenster.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);                        //bei schließen des neuen Fenster wird nur das und nicht der Mainframe geschlossen
            fenster.setVisible(true);                                                             //sichtbarkeit des Fensters
            fenster.getContentPane().setBackground(new Color(169, 224, 255));                    //Hintergrundfarbe des Fensters
            fenster.setLocation(250, 225);                                                     //Position des Fensters
            ueber.setVisible(true);                                                            //SIchtbarkeit des textes

        }
         if (event.getActionCommand()=="schließen") {                                         //wenn "schließen" angeklickt wird
            System.exit(0);                                                                    //Programm wird beendet
        }
    }



   public static void main (String[] args)                                                  //Hauptprogramm
   {
      new Kochbuch_Lena_Altstadt_info1();                                                  //mainframe wird geöffnet

   }


}
```

Der Text erscheint ja.. nur eben nicht da, wo ich ihn haben will. Das Auskommentierte rechts einfach ignorieren, das war für mich zur Orientierung. Das, was links auskommentiert ist, hat meistens nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Gast2 (11. Jun 2011)

Hm, ziemlich wirr das ganze 
Also nochmal bitte: Was soll wie wo angeordnet werden?


----------



## Zerstoerrer (11. Jun 2011)

Ja, wirr trifft's ziemlich gut.  
Ich weiß nicht so genau, wie ich's am besten erklär, deswegen hab ich das ganze mal grafisch dargestellt..

So hätte ich's gerne:







Wobei grün für das JFrame steht, gelb für meine Panels und der pinke Text.. naja für meine TextJLabels. 

Im Moment sieht's aber SO aus: 






Mein Problem ist: Ich schaff es nicht, den Text zu verschieben. 
Ich hoffe, das hat jetzt nicht noch mehr Verwirrung gestiftet....


----------



## Gast2 (11. Jun 2011)

Das kannst du z.b. so lösen:


```
public class GUIExample extends JFrame {

	private JPanel contentPane;

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable() {
			public void run() {
				try {
					GUIExample frame = new GUIExample();
					frame.setVisible(true);
				} catch (Exception e) {
					e.printStackTrace();
				}
			}
		});
	}

	public GUIExample() {
		initComponents();
	}
	
	private void initComponents() {
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		setBounds(100, 100, 610, 460);
		contentPane = new JPanel();
		contentPane.setBackground(Color.YELLOW);
		contentPane.setBorder(new EmptyBorder(5, 5, 5, 5));
		setContentPane(contentPane);
		contentPane.setLayout(new GridLayout(1, 2, 5, 0));
		
		JPanel leftPanel = new JPanel();
		leftPanel.setBackground(Color.GREEN);
		FlowLayout fl_leftPanel = (FlowLayout) leftPanel.getLayout();
		fl_leftPanel.setAlignment(FlowLayout.LEFT);
		contentPane.add(leftPanel);
		
		JLabel leftLabel = new JLabel("Text 1");
		leftPanel.add(leftLabel);
		
		JPanel rightPanel = new JPanel();
		FlowLayout flowLayout = (FlowLayout) rightPanel.getLayout();
		flowLayout.setAlignment(FlowLayout.LEFT);
		rightPanel.setBackground(Color.GREEN);
		contentPane.add(rightPanel);
		
		JLabel rightLabel = new JLabel("Text 2");
		rightPanel.add(rightLabel);
	}
}
```

Je nachdem was du dann auf den beiden Seiten anzeigen willst musst du mit dem Layoutdes linken oder rechten Panels etwas rumspielen.


----------



## Zerstoerrer (11. Jun 2011)

Vielen Dank!  Ich werd's gleich ausprobieren.


----------

